
Senate and House Pass Sweeping Republican Tax Bill - aaronbrethorst
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/19/us/politics/tax-bill-vote-congress.html
======
adamnemecek
How can I as a programmer get involved politically?

~~~
tomjen3
I don't see how we can use our skill as programmers to solve this problem: at
least not legally. Hacking the other side and publishing their shameful
secrets might work, gathering and finding information on their sponsors
doesn't.

~~~
adamnemecek
I think that you need to build some sort of coordination platform.
Fundamentally, I think that people aren't more active because they think that
they can't change much. You have to build some sort of system where people can
see how their participation directly affects things. The problem that these
things generally only work once you have a large number of participants so
getting this off the ground would be tricky.

